# MSG Gregory Trent- B Co 4/3 SFG(A)



## Etype (Aug 13, 2012)

He was set to become a team sergeant upon return from this deployment.
RIP brother.
http://www.soc.mil/Memorial Wall/Bios/Trent_Gregory.pdf


----------



## CDG (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP MSG.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 13, 2012)

R.I.P. warrior. 

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TB1077 (Aug 14, 2012)

RIP MSG


----------



## policemedic (Aug 14, 2012)

RIP


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2012)

Ah, Hell... another Brother gone.   Blue skies, Top.   See you in Valhalla.


----------



## ManBearPig (Aug 15, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rest in peace MSG Trent.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 23, 2012)

Fair winds and following seas, MSG.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Memorial Service for MSG Trent will be at 1000 hours, Ardennes Chapel, Tuesday, 28 August.

All are welcome to attend.  Rest in peace brother.


----------

